# GLN305's 2013 Scion xB Ground Zero build



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I contacted Brandon about Ground Zero's need to get their name out there in the good ole USA and my goals match what Ground Zero wants to see, so I have purchased quite a few components to install in my newly acquired Scion xB. I plan to post a build log both there and in the actual build log section. The goal with my vehicle is to build it without considering the classification rules of any particular organization and then compete where ever I am classified. 

The xB will be fully deadened with a full layer of CLD on all surfaces including the inner and outer door panels. I will layer a 3/8'' bonded cotton radiant barrier on top of the CLD on the roof and floor. The roof will be complete at that point and the floor will receive a healthy dose of MLV. The rest of the vehicle will get the CLD>1/8'' neoprene CCF>MLV. Short paragraph, that details more work that I care to think about right now LOL.

The layout for the audio gear may change as things move on, but the Hydrogen subs and Uranium amps will go under a false floor with some acrylic and aluminum accents involved in the trim panels. Plutonium tweeters will either go in the sail panels or in the pillars. Plutonium midranges will probably go in the pillars unless I find another placement that works better for them. Midbass is going to be a pair of the NOS Morel MW220's either in the doors, kicks or possibly under the front seats. When Ground Zero releases an 8'' midbass, it will replace the Morel.

Equipment will be as follows:

Tweeters:

GZPT 28SX tweeter

Plutonium GZPT 28SX



Midrange:

GZPT 80SQX



Subwoofers:

GZHW 25X

Hydrogen GZHW 25X






Front stage amplifiers:

GZUA 4.150SQ x 2

Ground Zero GZUA 4.150SQ



Subwoofer amplifier:

GZUA 2.250SQ

Ground Zero GZUA 2.250SQ



Processor:

Zapco Z8 (Until GZ releases their hi-end unit)

ZAPCO "The DSP-Z8 Proccessor"



Unsuspecting victim:




Many thanks to Brandon and Scott at Ground Zero USA for the opportunity to experience this fine German-Engineered equipment.

Build log to follow both here and in the "Build Log" section.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wait what happened to your other vehicle? You have chosen a wonderful selection of gear based upon the specs that I've read their product page. It's been quite awhile since I've done a singular manufacture when it came to a car audio build.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I couldn't get past the lack of build quality and clunkiness of the drivetrain that was considered "normal". I had a Scion xB in 05, drove it 2.5 years in Germany and put over 64k miles on it with no issues whatsoever, so I wanted that peace of mind again.

I have never done a single manufacturer build before since there are few that can supply components in each category that do what I expect them to do. Ground Zero just seems to offer something for everyone from a no budget SQ or SPL build to a guy that works 20 hours a week flipping burgers and needs a solid amp. Not easy to find that these days.




Coppertone said:


> Wait what happened to your other vehicle? You have chosen a wonderful selection of gear based upon the specs that I've read their product page. It's been quite awhile since I've done a singular manufacture when it came to a car audio build.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh I wholeheartedly concur with you as far as their something for everyone mindset. I was loving the specs on their high end ends/components. I haven't locked down anything yet as far as equipment for my forthcoming Audi build, so I will be watching your build and them closely.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Oh I wholeheartedly concur with you as far as their something for everyone mindset. I was loving the specs on their high end ends/components. I haven't locked down anything yet as far as equipment for my forthcoming Audi build, so I will be watching your build and them closely.


I will definitely review each piece thoroughly and let you know what I think. I have definitely had enough equipment to compare it to LOL

I looked at the quality of their top end equipment and if the technology trickles down evenly, the least expensive gear is probably pretty dang decent. The amps are relatively small, but they also have smaller Class "G" amps are tiny and look stout. Plus they come in silver or black, so color coordinating is easier.

Ground Zero GZRA 4.100G


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

subdddd


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Many thanks to Brandon and Scott at Ground Zero USA for the opportunity to experience this fine German-Engineered equipment.


Thank you Glenn, We look forward to seeing the build progress. I got your gear shipped out today. So be looking out for it


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Scott, I'll get some pics up of the equipment as soon as it gets here. Would it be kosher for me to post some gut shot pics of the amps? We kinda love those around here!



[email protected] said:


> Thank you Glenn, We look forward to seeing the build progress. I got your gear shipped out today. So be looking out for it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Thanks Scott, I'll get some pics up of the equipment as soon as it gets here. Would it be kosher for me to post some gut shot pics of the amps? We kinda love those around here!


By all means, go for it. I love some gut shots myself


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> By all means, go for it. I love some gut shots myself


That's all I needed to hear...I'm on it!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Subd so I'll know what to expect in January.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah no kidding ^^^ going to be very impressive to say the least


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoping I can get it mostly if not completely done. I'm gonna start as soon as deadener is figured out. Local source was stupid expensive...hope Black Friday is good to me LOL



Notloudenuf said:


> Subd so I'll know what to expect in January.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

chithead said:


> Yeah no kidding ^^^ going to be very impressive to say the least


Hey now, be careful where you set that bar...not too high now LOL


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Strapping in for the ride!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Strapping in for the ride!


Looks like I am going to have quite the audience, hope I don't disappoint!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing what you end up doing with the midbass. I'm trying to figure out I'm going to be able to put my midbass in the kicks of my 08 xB for next season.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

evangojason said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you end up doing with the midbass. I'm trying to figure out I'm going to be able to put my midbass in the kicks of my 08 xB for next season.


I believe there to be many different useable midbass locations in this car, I'll review and post all of them. Hopefully it will help with your choice.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like some very nice gear and a good build platform to start with. Do you have plans with upgrading the vehicle's electrical system at all?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

bmxscion said:


> Looks like some very nice gear and a good build platform to start with. Do you have plans with upgrading the vehicle's electrical system at all?


Thanks! The xB has always been a good modding platform, I expect this one to be fun to work with. Electrical-wise, I am going to cram the largest battery I can in the stock spot. The stock battery does not use all of the room available, so that's going to be a simple one. The stock alternator is 145 amps, so a high output alt is a definite plan. Of course I am going to move up to 1/0 for everything that can be replaced in the charging system.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in. Nice choice of vehicle as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

tintbox said:


> I'm in. Nice choice of vehicle as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I told you at one point "Damn it, you're gonna make me get another xB."

it happened.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Convenient...midbasses came in before everything else...guess I need to make some test enclosures!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

What is the depth on those???


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> What is the depth on those???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Damn, I seen you'd posted and was hoping some of your packages had arrived already. Oh well, I'll check back in a day or so from Bangkok.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Damn, I seen you'd posted and was hoping some of your packages had arrived already. Oh well, I'll check back in a day or so from Bangkok.


Nothing yet, I believe the tracking said Monday.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Brown Santa FTW...I'll let the pics do the talking.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Are you using a Scion radio from an upgraded model ?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Are you using a Scion radio from an upgraded model ?


Yessir, the 2014's all come with this radio now and the basic, basic radio is as boring as you can get. It's also extremely non-intuitive. This one has a touchscreen and pretty lights LOL


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

In to see the build. Being an xB (first gen) owner, and someone considering Ground Zero for a build, I've got two reasons to watch.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

rton20s said:


> In to see the build. Being an xB (first gen) owner, and someone considering Ground Zero for a build, I've got two reasons to watch.


Looks like we have the same taste, I had a 200 Dakota R/T, then a 2005 Scion xB and now a 1013 Scion xB. I like the old body style better, but the new one is awesome too and has a larger engine.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

GLN305 said:


> Looks like we have the same taste, I had a 200 Dakota R/T, then a 2005 Scion xB and now a 1013 Scion xB. I like the old body style better, but the new one is awesome too and has a larger engine.


Nice. My R/T is a black 99 Club Cab. Currently rotting away in a friend's backyard. Someday I'll bring is home and finish the build. (Currently shaved, primered and bagged on 20" Intros.)


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice stack O gear.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Nice. My R/T is a black 99 Club Cab. Currently rotting away in a friend's backyard. Someday I'll bring is home and finish the build. (Currently shaved, primered and bagged on 20" Intros.)


Yummmm...Intros. Any pics?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Nice stack O gear.


Thank you sir. I hope I can do it justice.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

So I hit the local electronics store and grabbed heat shrink, mounting tabs, wire ties, some connectors, etc. Also hit Home Depot and picked up a roll of 16 gauge two conductor in-wall home speaker wiring. Nice part about the speaker wiring is it comes in a protective sleeve and the conductors have black and red jackets on them, so removing the protective jacketing gives me primary wire for smaller stuff as well.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

GLN305 said:


> Yummmm...Intros. Any pics?


The wheels are Intro Champion 6s. Got these right when "rolled lips" had just come out. I was originally sent rolled lips in an 8.5" width but wasn't sure of the fitment so I went with a traditional 8" step lip with maximum backspacing (6.25", I believe). I've seen very few of this style Intro around. 

You'll have to forgive the sad state of the front bumper. These were taken back in '02 if I am not mistaken. Truck actually looks pretty similar now, save for some additional weathering. 



















Enough getting side tracked... Is the build done yet?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry about the terrible pics:

Everything you see that's been deadened so far is Dynamat Extreme. I also stuffed 2'' eggcrate and regular foam in cavities.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Behind all the foam is Dynamat Extreme, but the pics came out horrible....you just gotta trust me LOL. What you see so far is 36 square feet, a complete bulk pack. I wanted to do 100% coverage on the rear pillar area, but there is so much going on there, prying everything loose and messing with the integrity of all that will cause more issues than a little deadener will fix.The wheel wells got a healthy does and random pieces here and there should help a little. UPS was supposed to deliver the other two bulk packs today, but they rescheduled the delivery date for tomorrow. More updates then!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Two bulk packs of Stinger Pro made it here today. UPS is swamped and I'm surprised they can even deliver. I missed a pic of the driver side rear door deadener, but I assure you, it's there LOL.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Great start on the project


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Great start on the project


Thanks! This is the tedious part, but IMO the most important. Hopefully my bonded cotton shows up tomorrow and I can get some serious work done.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Gotta say- after doing the Tintbox v2.0 those doors can be impressive... He has a ton of midbass for a 6.5- and I've never heard them rattle.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

Those mid/tweets would look sweet in the pillars with those matching grills.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Gotta say- after doing the Tintbox v2.0 those doors can be impressive... He has a ton of midbass for a 6.5- and I've never heard them rattle.



Sweet! I'm excited to see how these 8's do in there. Thinking it will be fun!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

pickup1 said:


> Those mid/tweets would look sweet in the pillars with those matching grills.


I agree, I am planning on making matching grilles for the midbass as well, just kinda tie the entire build together. Later I will be making custom door panels also, just wanna get everything functional and then add some flair.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Front Door deadened on the inner and outer skins and foam placed behind the speaker openings. I will probably use a little MLV on the door panel itself if I don't use bonded cotton instead. Here are some pics...looks like a little bit of work, but it took alot of time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Great start Glenn, well on your way to some good ole ear bliss. Can't wait to see the finished build.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Great start Glenn, well on your way to some good ole ear bliss. Can't wait to see the finished build.


I can't wait either! I ordered some radiant barrier (3/8'' bonded cotton on foil backing) to use in the doors, floor and roof, but UPS is taking FOREVER to get it here. It's my current hangup. Progress will start moving quicker once I get that.


----------



## naresh (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a 2011 xb. I'm looking your build


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

naresh said:


> I have a 2011 xb. I'm looking your build


Fun cars to work on. They come apart so easy!


----------



## naresh (Dec 8, 2013)

I was looking for prices on those amps but couldn't find it online. I'll look again tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

naresh said:


> I was looking for prices on those amps but couldn't find it online. I'll look again tho.


PM sent


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

If anyone needs pricing on any gear, PM [email protected] or [email protected], they can get you pricing and product. GZ is just getting back into the US and their dealer network is not established yet. I'm sure it won't be long until they have dealers everywhere.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

And there is also this thread, if you just want to know MSRP. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ground-zero/155845-product-list-msrp.html


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Finished off the deadening, laid down some bonded cotton radiant barrier on the floors and roof. Also Techflexed and routed all my wiring to where it needs to be.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

Very very nice!

Quite inspiring, perhaps at some point I will do something similar.

I am eager to hear what you think of the Ground Zero stuff


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

PsyCLown said:


> Very very nice!
> 
> Quite inspiring, perhaps at some point I will do something similar.
> 
> I am eager to hear what you think of the Ground Zero stuff


Me too! LOL

I have alot of faith in this equipment. Everything just "feels" like quality.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Not much of an update, day went kinda weird. Managed to get a 12'' x 24'' piece of Cel Tech PVC sheet for my midbass baffle.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

I wish you were closer to our other competitor with an XB. He is getting some crazy quotes for his install. Someone such as yourself would be an excellent tutor for him. 

BTW, I think I'm as excited to see your build done as I am to see Scott's demo done. Oops, guess I let that out of the bag.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I wish you were closer to our other competitor with an XB. He is getting some crazy quotes for his install. Someone such as yourself would be an excellent tutor for him.
> 
> BTW, I think I'm as excited to see your build done as I am to see Scott's demo done. Oops, guess I let that out of the bag.


I'm excited too, just need to finally get some sleep. I lay down thinking about this and a few hours later...still up.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Door locations cut out for larger midbass.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking good! Keep it up!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

tintbox said:


> Looking good! Keep it up!


Thanks man! I'm hoping to post some progress in the next couple days.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I got the Morel MW220's in the doors and removed the stock grille on the door panel. I made the spacers from PVC material with a thickness of .75''. I used butyl rope under the spacer and it's screwed down with 1/4-20 machine screws. I then used small strips of deadener on the outside of the spacer and two strips of rubber weatherstipping for a gasket. Screws are Spax self tapping screws, they hold very well in the PVC.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job on that midbass!


----------



## naresh (Dec 8, 2013)

That looks really nice.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks fellas, been busting my hump on this one. The 28 degree weather adds a huge challenge.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

The wiring and midbass look fantastic.
Subscribed to see how the sub box turns out.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

tjswarbrick said:


> The wiring and midbass look fantastic.
> Subscribed to see how the sub box turns out.


Starting on this today (12/18) Hoping to have quite a bit of the mock up and construction done if the rain hold off tomorrow. Thanks for the compliments, I am very happy with it thus far.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lookin great glenn! you are doing this right and taking your time! thats what i like to see 

what happened to your truck?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

req said:


> lookin great glenn! you are doing this right and taking your time! thats what i like to see
> 
> what happened to your truck?


Truck was a POS man, it was hesitating, wanting to stall, driveline clunking and at 14k miles I was rear ended once and wife hit a deer. It felt cursed!!

I usually do my builds like this, the first build in the truck was a rush job for travel, but the second one was solid and almost all I have done before are solid like this. I just can't see not taking all these steps LOL.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Box DONE!! Doesn't look like alot of work, but I spent time to make sure everything looked and fit great. Wood is glued/brad nailed and sealed with hot glue since the hot glue gun was there heated up already. Volume is 1.13 ft3 after subwoofer displacement.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

150 amp circuit breaker screwed straight to a factory bracket.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

NICE! Its easy to see how getting that box just right would be a PITA. Extra space toward the front for some amps? I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

REGULARCAB said:


> NICE! Its easy to see how getting that box just right would be a PITA. Extra space toward the front for some amps? I guess we will have to wait and see.


Yessir, fifteen pound of stuff in a one pound bag. Gonna be interesting...hope it all fits!!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Lookin' good!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

tjswarbrick said:


> Lookin' good!


Thanks! Hopefully I can move a little faster now.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Couple baby steps made. Door panels are back on and new grilles fabbed up for the stock door panels. After the meet in January I will make some custom door panels. I made the grilles from hex perforated aluminum I snagged from Ebay. I used press form made from three MDF rings, 9''OD, 9'' OD with 7'' hole and one 6 13/16 OD as the plug. I used a 3lb sledge to slowly drive them together stopping in steps to make sure and flatten out the edges. Grilles are hot glued in using hi-temp hot glue. The grilles match the GZ mid and tweet grilles pretty well, I'm happy with them. The pics don't do the justice at all.









Sorry for the terrible pics and missing the grilles glued in from the rear.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

This progress seems outstanding to me . I will be in Virginia all of this week for our daughter's Christmas gift. We will at Great Wolf Lodge, in Va. Are you anywhere near that location perhaps?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> This progress seems outstanding to me . I will be in Virginia all of this week for our daughter's Christmas gift. We will at Great Wolf Lodge, in Va. Are you anywhere near that location perhaps?


I'm going to be in Texas all of next week. Kills me since we are about 20 minutes from the Great Wolf Lodge, nice place. The restaurant next to it is good, but make sure to check out Pierce's BBQ if you aren't already planning to....killer food. Wish I could be around to meet you. It will happen sooner or later.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

These just don't photograph well at all. Here are a couple "better" pics.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, I measured the diameter of the hole and compared the open area to the sd of the drivers and the hole is a tad bit larger than the sd, so I don't forsee problems in anything blocking output.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

looks nice 
I love "hidden" speakers, just doesn't give people the impression they're about to go for an audio bliss ride.....the BAM, they're going WTF just happened. Love it!
I will hear this system at some point!
keep it up Glenn, you're doing great I cant wait to hear your impressions of the GZ equipment once you get to start listening to it


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> looks nice
> I love "hidden" speakers, just doesn't give people the impression they're about to go for an audio bliss ride.....the BAM, they're going WTF just happened. Love it!
> I will hear this system at some point!
> keep it up Glenn, you're doing great I cant wait to hear your impressions of the GZ equipment once you get to start listening to it


Thanks Brandon! I can't wait to get to a point where everything is in and I can start tuning. I need to build some sail panels and pillars for the mids and tweets, get the amps/processor/subs in and wired....lots of work


----------



## naresh (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice grill


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

naresh said:


> Nice grill


Yeaaaayah


----------



## naresh (Dec 8, 2013)

I need to be grilled out.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> This progress seems outstanding to me . I will be in Virginia all of this week for our daughter's Christmas gift. We will at Great Wolf Lodge, in Va. Are you anywhere near that location perhaps?


bit too far to hang out lol. 3+ hours from me out that way.




the grills came out looking stellar glenn. cant wait to see them at the meet up


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Good looking amps you have there. So you will have three of them in this build?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

PUREAUDIO said:


> Good looking amps you have there. So you will have three of them in this build?


He has 3 of them. Two 4-ch's and a 2-ch. Very nice amps  I love the slim height of them, 1.81" tall.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> He has 3 of them. Two 4-ch's and a 2-ch. Very nice amps  I love the slim height of them, 1.81" tall.


Very clean looking, i like that.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> This progress seems outstanding to me . I will be in Virginia all of this week for our daughter's Christmas gift. We will at Great Wolf Lodge, in Va. Are you anywhere near that location perhaps?


Where are you in town till? I'm still in Detroit but probably heading back tomorrow.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

I LOVE THIS PIC!!!!!!
Ill never be that lucky to have something like this....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

PUREAUDIO said:


> I LOVE THIS PIC!!!!!!
> Ill never be that lucky to have something like this....


You don't have to be lucky, just dedicated and willing to compete as frequently as possible, a member of Team Ground Zero USAOh and you've got to be able to afford a nice install or talented enough to complete the install yourself. 
We are fortunate that Glenn contacted us and we were able to reach an agreement. He is definitely doing a great job.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

The dedication and willing i have, Talent im overflowing with it. Now able to afford it is another story. Im already working on two personal builds and another for someone else.

But anyway that's another story don't want to hijack this thread. Looking forward as to seeing this build complete. Good luck GLN305


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments, I am going to be starting up again tomorrow. Hopefully some progress pics will follow if they are worth posting.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Progress. Pics are self explanatory for the most part. I used a chamfer bit around the subs and amps, I like the look. Rings on the bottom of the panel are glued with CA glue...quite a bit actually LOL. The trim panel/false floor is going to be made in two pieces, so more to come in the next couple days.


----------



## THE VIKING (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice skills with the router Glen very tidy work. Out of interest on the rectangular cut outs do you run the router around the outside of a template with a guide bush fitted to the router?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

THE VIKING said:


> Nice skills with the router Glen very tidy work. Out of interest on the rectangular cut outs do you run the router around the outside of a template with a guide bush fitted to the router?


No sir, just used a jigsaw with a wide blade for the straight cuts and a thin for the corners. Thanks!


----------



## THE VIKING (Oct 23, 2007)

Very well done if that was your method as that quality of cut with a jigsaw requires a very steady hand


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

THE VIKING said:


> Very well done if that was your method as that quality of cut with a jigsaw requires a very steady hand


I find that a quality jigsaw is key and let it do the work. Could also be from years of not being able to afford a router and bits...had to be good with it LOL


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Extremely nice work with a jigsaw.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice work sir, yup that wide blade can save ur arse for straight cuts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Handy with the jigsaw, I like!! Looking good.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

pjc said:


> Extremely nice work with a jigsaw.


Thanks!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

That's amazing work with a jigsaw. I can't even get them that clean with my router.

The baffle looks really great.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

REGULARCAB said:


> Nice work sir, yup that wide blade can save ur arse for straight cuts.


Man, I can't say enough good things about Bosch jigsaw blades!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Handy with the jigsaw, I like!! Looking good.


Thanks man! I just got done laying out the second layer of the floor and should have it cut tomorrow. Hoping to get some vinyl and carpet as well, might have that floor mostly finished very soon.


----------



## r0cean11 (Dec 12, 2013)

xB!!!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

r0cean11 said:


> xB!!!!


Where?!??!! hehe


----------



## r0cean11 (Dec 12, 2013)

I found you on FB. Really want to see what else you have done with your box.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

r0cean11 said:


> I found you on FB. Really want to see what else you have done with your box.


Very little, have only had it for a few weeks.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking great, very clean and going to sound awesome.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

customaudioman said:


> Looking great, very clean and going to sound awesome.


Thanks! It's been so cold I haven't been able to do much. It's below freezing in the garage lately.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Got some work done, not much but just glad to move forward since the weather has been so dang cold.

Here's a comparison of the vinyl I am using for the base layer.



Here is the base layer covered:






Here is the bare MDF floor over the base layer:


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking good. I know what you mean about the weather freezing rain here.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

customaudioman said:


> Looking good. I know what you mean about the weather freezing rain here.


Thanks! The weather sucks for anything upholstery related. Well, it really sucks for anything at all. I'm hoping to get a little bit done tomorrow, but it's supposed to drop down to 17 with -5 wind chills.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes in deed it's coming out great.....


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

PUREAUDIO said:


> Yes in deed it's coming out great.....


Thanks. I hope I am doing Ground Zero some justice by showing off their stellar equipment. I sure can't wait to hear this setup tuned and rockin'.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm sure you making them proud. I hope i can do the same soon.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

PUREAUDIO said:


> I'm sure you making them proud. I hope i can do the same soon.


Git er done!!


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

All in do time


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks so clean!

I don't know how you're getting anything done at all. When it hits 40 at night out here, I stop because my fingers become useless.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

tjswarbrick said:


> Looks so clean!
> 
> I don't know how you're getting anything done at all. When it hits 40 at night out here, I stop because my fingers become useless.


Sweatpants, two t-shirts, a jacket and a pair of gloves as well as multiple warm-up breaks LOL

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Got a little work done today. Rabbeted the main panel, cut out the grilles and rabbeted them as well. I added perforated steel to the grill openings. Carpet arrives tomorrow, so upholstered pics will be up as soon as I can get them done.


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

Good to see your getting another build going. Should we start taking bets on how long it will stay in the car?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

dmazyn said:


> Good to see your getting another build going. Should we start taking bets on how long it will stay in the car?


LOL, you know me well. This one is gonna stay put, I'm putting alot into it and am kinda tired of changing so often. How are you doing?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Very clean work. Love the attention to detail!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Carpet showed up, progress followed even in 17 degree weather.







I still have to paint the backsides of the grills, but wasn't even going to attempt it in this cold weather.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Please ignore the color contrast, I am a horrible photographer and it looks much closer in person.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

GLN305 said:


> Please ignore the color contrast, I am a horrible photographer and it looks much closer in person.


I refuse to ignore the color contrast! Unacceptable. Start over. 

Seriously, it is looking really good. And I applaud you for getting this much work done in a short time frame with such bad weather.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks damn good!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks fellers, I wanna be ready for this meet on the 19th, but it's gonna be close. I wish I had the time to source color matching materials and waiting for them to get here. Truncated time tables suck, but it's worth making a meet.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Amp rack wiring complete. RCA's are temp to get me to the meet in NC, custom versions will be made ASAP after that. I am decently happy with the outcome. On to the pics:


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

My favorite part! Wiring! I like it.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

REGULARCAB said:


> My favorite part! Wiring! I like it.


It's tedious, but definitely plays off!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

GLN305 said:


> It's tedious, but definitely plays off!


It really is the part of a build i enjoy the most. There's just something about a nice tidy job that warms my heart..


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

REGULARCAB said:


> It really is the part of a build i enjoy the most. There's just something about a nice tidy job that warms my heart..


Thanks man!


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

beautiful works as always Glenn. always enjoy seeing your work


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice to see actual wires. So many these days are hidden behind techflex.
I see where a sheath has benefits in protection, and making everything appear uniform. But I hate to troubleshoot or rewire when everything looks the same.

I have a couple of those blue AR IC's myself. (Not currently in car, though.)


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

jode1967 said:


> beautiful works as always Glenn. always enjoy seeing your work


Thanks man. I enjoy making things look nice and hope it inspires other people to step their work up a notch as others have done for me such as Simplicity in Sound. Those guys are my current benchmark, they do wonderful work.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

tjswarbrick said:


> Nice to see actual wires. So many these days are hidden behind techflex.
> I see where a sheath has benefits in protection, and making everything appear uniform. But I hate to troubleshoot or rewire when everything looks the same.
> 
> I have a couple of those blue AR IC's myself. (Not currently in car, though.)


Actually everything is in Techflex minus the RCAs, but the camera flash allows you to see through the Techflex. Troubleshooting can be a PITA, but everything is going to get labeled when it's finalized. Thanks!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah! looks awesome glen!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

req said:


> yeah! looks awesome glen!!


Thanks Andy!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Moar work done!! Filler panels for the false floor built, pics of that later. I built the sail panels for the Ground Zero GZPT 28SX tweeter and covered them in the same vinyl the trim in the rear is covered in. I also routered out the rings for the pillar mounted midrange and I will hopefully get those under way tomorrow. On to the pics:















Notice the backside of the midrange rings are rounded over. At one point Andy (req) mentioned that no one does that and the edges are visible. For some reason that stuck in my head and I went ahead and tried it.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Goodness man get a job! No one works that fast. Seriously tho its turning out nice. Good tip on the rings, i never thought of that.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

REGULARCAB said:


> Goodness man get a job! No one works that fast. Seriously tho its turning out nice. Good tip on the rings, i never thought of that.


Thanks man! I really want to be ready for this NC meet coming up, so I gotta bust my ass. Need to let everyone hear some Ground Zero...ugh, reminds me, I gotta tune after the pillars are built LOL


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

GLN305 said:


> Thanks man! I really want to be ready for this NC meet coming up, so I gotta bust my ass. Need to let everyone hear some Ground Zero...ugh, reminds me, I gotta tune after the pillars are built LOL


You must work like I do. Head down, dont talk to me im working!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

REGULARCAB said:


> You must work like I do. Head down, dont talk to me im working!


Bingo, wife comes in and I don't even hear her


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking good Glenn, lots of progress in the past week or so.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good Glenn, lots of progress in the past week or so.


Thanks man, I am moving along at a decent pace now. I want to be tuning by Thursday and make that huge meet in NC this weekend. I am looking forward to it!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

So, I wasn't thrilled with the blue vinyl I put on the sails yesterday and then when I pulled out in the sun today I noticed the vinyl had "stretch marks" that only showed in the sun, but they were damn ugly. I made a trip to the fabric store and found a black vinyl that has a finish that mimicks the xB's interior texture. I snagged a couple yards of that and re-covered them. I am VERY happy with the results. I also got a start on the pillars, glass is curing as you read this.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

The sails look pretty stealth in black.
Nice work so far!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

tjswarbrick said:


> The sails look pretty stealth in black.
> Nice work so far!


Thanks! I am thinking the black is just a better choice overall. The texture matches the rest of the vehicle, just in a smaller scale.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I prefer the black over the blue as well. Impressive progress indeed. I look forward to seeing the "completed" project.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

rton20s said:


> I prefer the black over the blue as well. Impressive progress indeed. I look forward to seeing the "completed" project.


I appreciate it! Once it's all done I am going to get it out in the sun and get some good pics of everything. The late-at-night garage pics aren't coming out all that great LOL.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Yup the black looks better. I like the texture on em as well. Those pillars are coming along nicely as well.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

REGULARCAB said:


> Yup the black looks better. I like the texture on em as well. Those pillars are coming along nicely as well.


I should have installed pics of the pillars tonight, they glue is drying right now!! Yay, the end of the tunnel is closer.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Been bustin my hump today, pillars are complete. I was going to do the recessed look, but the grilles that come with the Ground Zero midranges are nice, so they needed to be shown off. Here are the pics:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Been bustin my hump today, pillars are complete.


I would agree with that statement  One step closer to the best part, getting to listen


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I would agree with that statement  One step closer to the best part, getting to listen


Amen!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

I would be very interested in your impression of those 80sqx in the pillars as you have them. That is exactly how they would be in mine if I decide to grab a set in time. It would require reworking my pillars to fit the larger size of the grills. 

Great job on the install so far too man. You banged off apillars in a day? Wow, all I can say. I think I spent parts of up to two weeks on mine and they don't look near as nice.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

james2266 said:


> I would be very interested in your impression of those 80sqx in the pillars as you have them. That is exactly how they would be in mine if I decide to grab a set in time. It would require reworking my pillars to fit the larger size of the grills.
> 
> Great job on the install so far too man. You banged off apillars in a day? Wow, all I can say. I think I spent parts of up to two weeks on mine and they don't look near as nice.


Thanks! I am looking forward to seeing how these little guys sound. I am guessing with GZ's reputation they should rock. 

I spent about 4-5 hours on the pillars, it just takes repetition and all the right tools to make it fast.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.powerset.fi/pdf/gz-gzua-sq.pdf


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> Notice the backside of the midrange rings are rounded over. At one point Andy (req) mentioned that no one does that and the edges are visible. For some reason that stuck in my head and I went ahead and tried it.


i almost missed that!! you know that you put a huge smile on my face this morning haha. its all about the tiny details, and for some reason the back side of a baffle having a slight edge in a wrapped piece just drives me nuts lol!

the pillars came out looking suhweet glen  ... it almost seems like you bought them, you make glassing look so easy. haha!

i cant wait to see\hear your car this weekend glenn!! too bad that blue vinyl didnt work


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> http://www.powerset.fi/pdf/gz-gzua-sq.pdf


Those amps are stellar. I think you are going to love them.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

req said:


> i almost missed that!! you know that you put a huge smile on my face this morning haha. its all about the tiny details, and for some reason the back side of a baffle having a slight edge in a wrapped piece just drives me nuts lol!
> 
> the pillars came out looking suhweet glen  ... it almost seems like you bought them, you make glassing look so easy. haha!
> 
> i cant wait to see\hear your car this weekend glenn!! too bad that blue vinyl didnt work


I rounded them over and didn't need to, but it just felt like the right thing to do LOL. At least I know it's there hehe.

I'm bummed about the blue vinyl, but the current vinyl looks really good and I have no complaints at all.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Those amps are stellar. I think you are going to love them.


That review told me quite a bit, especially about the daughter board with the drivers on it. These amps are packed full and ready to perform, now I just gotta get tuning!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> I rounded them over and didn't need to, but it just felt like the right thing to do LOL. At least I know it's there hehe.
> 
> I'm bummed about the blue vinyl, but the current vinyl looks really good and I have no complaints at all.


haha yea, the draft angle is really the important part. if its too sharp then that back angle does show. most people do big mids that dont fit as well as yours and they need more rearward clearance, and thats a bummer. maybe it will catch on 


i really like steath, and i really like black on black. so i dig it


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright, I worked through the learning curve with the Z8, figured out one of my RCAs was mislabeled and so was a wiring harness I used to make a T-Harness. Everything is in good shape now minus some noise from the Z8 that I am still working on.

I have only listened to my setup for a grand total of maybe 45 minutes or an hour, but thus far I am highly impressed with the Ground Zero drivers. It is obvious the Morel MW220's are the weakest link (good problem to have) and will hopefully be replaced by some GZ midbass in the future. 

I have put a total of maybe an hour into setting levels, measuring T/A distances with a tape measure and using an SPL meter to set relative levels and things are looking very good in my opinion. I am extremely happy with the Ground Zero equipment and can't wait to get some real tuning time in with this setup. I can't wait for some people at the meet this weekend to check it out. 

Hats off to Brandon and Scott and Ground Zero for offering such an excellent product!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome, I love those mids and those tweets myself. That is what I will be running in my car shortly. Hopefully you get the processor all worked out.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

w00t w00t!

you have worked your ass off to have this ready for this weekend.

way to go glenn!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

See ya this weekend!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

You might be the star of the show tomorrow. You are, at least, an early favorite.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I busted my ass hoping to make this meet with a working system and it's done! Now....4 hours drive hehe!


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Take plenty of pics tomorrow


----------



## naresh (Dec 8, 2013)

Man I have a boner. I so wish I could do this to my rs8.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

GLN305 said:


> Thanks everyone! I busted my ass hoping to make this meet with a working system and it's done! Now....4 hours drive hehe!


4 hours to enjoy the new system...

Yeah, right. Let's face it. It will be 4 hours of nit picking and trying to figure out what you want to change first when you get back from the meet.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

rton20s said:


> 4 hours to enjoy the new system...
> 
> Yeah, right. Let's face it. It will be 4 hours of nit picking and trying to figure out what you want to change first when you get back from the meet.


That's about accurate. I just got here and about 1/2 way through the trip I jammed Def Leppard really loud so that I couldn't listen critically and nit pick LOL. Changes are perpetual with me though, so this thread will be updated LOL


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Looking Great !!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

xxx_busa said:


> Looking Great !!!


Thank you sir. It could be fancier but that would mean more time.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope everyone at the meet enjoyed hearing the xB. I only had time for a 45 minute tune, so there's alot left in it. Please let me know what you thought of the equipment, install and overall.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed seeing and listening to the xB. I've been intrigued by the new Ground Zero offerings for a while now and it was a definite treat getting to see a system with them that looked that good and sounded that good with minimal tuning. I can't wait for the next meet to see how much it evolves. 

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeves said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed seeing and listening to the xB. I've been intrigued by the new Ground Zero offerings for a while now and it was a definite treat getting to see a system with them that looked that good and sounded that good with minimal tuning. I can't wait for the next meet to see how much it evolves.
> 
> Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


I appreciate the comments Jeremy, especially from someone like you with a solid understanding of audio. I can't wait to dig into this and see how much more I can get out of it, I believe it has tons of room to improve. Your car sounds awesome by the way, loved it. Stage was nice and wide as well as deep and that little Arc XDi sure isn't a slouch.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I had the pleasure of meeting Glenn last weekend at the n.c. gtg. I had heard his install skills were good but damn, to have completed this install in the timeframe he did is amazing! Most folks shoot for full factory looks in their system.....I was shocked to see that all the parts Glenn fabricated actually looked better than the factory finishes......ya just don't see that much. As impressive as the aesthetics are in this marathon installation, the sound is spectacular as well. When music was cued up, I was greeted with great tonality, and this systems strongest point, depth. The stage was truly three dimensional with excellent depth separation between the musicians. Imagine my surprise ( I shouldn't have been considering I knew the timeframe) when Glenn admitted this was a quicky initial tune. I truly can't wait to hear this thing after he spends some more time with it, for it has the potential to be rediculous!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

claydo said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting Glenn last weekend at the n.c. gtg. I had heard his install skills were good but damn, to have completed this install in the timeframe he did is amazing! Most folks shoot for full factory looks in their system.....I was shocked to see that all the parts Glenn fabricated actually looked better than the factory finishes......ya just don't see that much. As impressive as the aesthetics are in this marathon installation, the sound is spectacular as well. When music was cued up, I was greeted with great tonality, and this systems strongest point, depth. The stage was truly three dimensional with excellent depth separation between the musicians. Imagine my surprise ( I shouldn't have been considering I knew the timeframe) when Glenn admitted this was a quicky initial tune. I truly can't wait to hear this thing after he spends some more time with it, for it has the potential to be rediculous!


Thanks Clay! I sure did enjoy the demo exchange.I can't wait to get more time into the tune, but I'm glad the quicky tune has received positive reviews. Tune has alot to do with it, but the equipment is superior, that's why a quicky tune made things happen fast. Things will get better and hopefully in time for the next meet. I've backed way off the car for a few days to recover LOL


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Weather has been keeping me from taking decent pics of everything, but it's getting better so hope I can get some up soon. Here is one I stole from the NC meet.



I have also added a Navone Engineering LOC to the mix and it helped with an issue I had at higher volumes with the Z8. I don't think it likes speaker level inputs at all. Now I can crank it to just under max volume and it sounds great!


----------



## The Natural (Dec 24, 2008)

I thought the Scion sounded great. We talked about the position and angle of the tweeters opening up the width and it worked very well in my opinion. The install was top notch also and a pleasure to behold. Thank you for the tips on materials and adhesives.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

The Natural said:


> I thought the Scion sounded great. We talked about the position and angle of the tweeters opening up the width and it worked very well in my opinion. The install was top notch also and a pleasure to behold. Thank you for the tips on materials and adhesives.


Thanks for the input and comments, I really appreciate it! Driver placement is such a huge thing that too many people ignore and it pays off. Have you had a chance to use any of the material or adhesives we talked about?


----------



## The Natural (Dec 24, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Have you had a chance to use any of the material or adhesives we talked about?


Not yet, but I will definitely keep them in mind when it's time to work on my pillars, pods, or headliner again.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

....it's not all about there stereo.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

The Notorious G.X.B in the house.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, we are twins yet so so different lol.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

GLN305 said:


> ....it's not all about there stereo.


Nice. Now you need a serious altitude adjustment.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Wow, we are twins yet so so different lol.


Great minds......


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Nice. Now you need a serious altitude adjustment.


That's a 2.5'' drop on coilovers as it sits.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

GLN305 said:


> That's a 2.5'' drop on coilovers as it sits.




I'm so sorry to hear that. 

My definition of lowered does seem to differ a bit from a lot of people.  Just ask my wife. She thinks her 2"+ drop is fine. I keep trying to find ways to sneak on parts to get it lower.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

rton20s said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> My definition of lowered does seem to differ a bit from a lot of people.  Just ask my wife. She thinks her 2"+ drop is fine. I keep trying to find ways to sneak on parts to get it lower.


It can go alot lower though. The rear is on the HIGHEST setting and the front is about 1/2 way. I could get 3 more inches out of it if I wanted. Of course if that much of a drop was my goal, I would go air. Trucks are so much easier to drive low.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

GLN305 said:


> It can go alot lower though. The rear is on the HIGHEST setting and the front is about 1/2 way. I could get 3 more inches out of it if I wanted. Of course if that much of a drop was my goal, I would go air. Trucks are so much easier to drive low.


BTDT on all accounts. I'm currently on dumped K Sports. No locking rings in the rear, and no inner fender wells up front on my '04. Up until a couple years ago, it was on bags with the K Sport shocks and struts.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Great job on the build, Glenn! I had to read thru it since I'm interested in those GZ 3s Have you had any more time to tune? I thought I saw a set of midbasses in the opening picture? Did I miss something?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> Great job on the build, Glenn! I had to read thru it since I'm interested in those GZ 3s Have you had any more time to tune? I thought I saw a set of midbasses in the opening picture? Did I miss something?


I haven't done a ton of tuning since I needed to make my RCA's and get them in before doing any serious tuning. Fortunately I have the RCA's made and they'll go in tomorrow. I did some minor tweaking and I love these 3's more and more. Before I struck the deal with GZ, I was going to bit the bullet and spend the money on HAT midranges and midbass. Since I bought these, I haven't put a second thought into changing them at all.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Made up some RCA cables to go from the processor to the amps. One set is a "y" cable since the bridged 4-channel requires all four inputs to be driven. Ends are generic like PE sells and the cable is Canare star quad.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking good. Seems like tomorrow, ok today, is going to be a busy day for xB builds.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice looking cables!

I just finished my first set of RCA's and, well, they leave a bit to be desired in the aesthetics department. Work well, though. I've been trying to decide if I want to heat-shrink the techflex in place. I'm not a huge fan, but yours look so much cleaner than mine I think I need to.

Still watching the install and waiting for impressions after more tuning.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Looking good. Seems like tomorrow, ok today, is going to be a busy day for xB builds.


Nothing wrong with xB filled days!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

tjswarbrick said:


> Nice looking cables!
> 
> I just finished my first set of RCA's and, well, they leave a bit to be desired in the aesthetics department. Work well, though. I've been trying to decide if I want to heat-shrink the techflex in place. I'm not a huge fan, but yours look so much cleaner than mine I think I need to.
> 
> Still watching the install and waiting for impressions after more tuning.


I use electrical tape with heat shrink over it, works great.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Have you ever tried marine heat shrink? It has glue inside....


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Have you ever tried marine heat shrink? It has glue inside....


Yes I have, but I like to change things so much, I future proof by NOT using it LOL


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Weather has been keeping me from taking decent pics of everything, but it's getting better so hope I can get some up soon. Here is one I stole from the NC meet.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also added a Navone Engineering LOC to the mix and it helped with an issue I had at higher volumes with the Z8. I don't think it likes speaker level inputs at all. Now I can crank it to just under max volume and it sounds great!


Wow! As usual, your installation looks superb. 2 x 10" subs is probably one of the smaller sub stages you have run - LOL - I still remember those 3 Dayton 15" and how the windshield almost popped out. Still, those 10" subs look pretty beefy. I'm sure the sound will be amazing once your are done. I still your Mini setup with the Morels and HATs - the width of the soundstage was unbelievable.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> Wow! As usual, your installation looks superb. 2 x 10" subs is probably one of the smaller sub stages you have run - LOL - I still remember those 3 Dayton 15" and how the windshield almost popped out. Still, those 10" subs look pretty beefy. I'm sure the sound will be amazing once your are done. I still your Mini setup with the Morels and HATs - the width of the soundstage was unbelievable.


Thanks Shiv! The width on this is pretty close to the Mini, I'm very happy with it. The pair of 10's fills in the bottom just fine, but I always want more...and more....and more. Well, you know the drill. The 3 15's in the Colorado actually cracked the a-pillar metal on both sides.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey, Glenn, what kind of depth is available in those door mounts? I have a new to me '09, and I'm in the planning stages. Wife is on board with it, so I need to get stuff gathered quickly before she changes her mind


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Infinity said:


> Hey, Glenn, what kind of depth is available in those door mounts? I have a new to me '09, and I'm in the planning stages. Wife is on board with it, so I need to get stuff gathered quickly before she changes her mind


There is tons of room in the doors, the window doesn't roll down behind that area. I believe the max depth I measure was 6 inches with a 3/4 inch spacer.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome build man, congrats. It really is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

GLN305 said:


> There is tons of room in the doors, the window doesn't roll down behind that area. I believe the max depth I measure was 6 inches with a 3/4 inch spacer.


Welllllll, now I have a TON of possibilities!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

onebadmonte said:


> Awesome build man, congrats. It really is a thing of beauty.


Thank you sir! I put everything I have into this stuff.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Picked up a new battery today X2 power from Batteries Plus. 840 CCA, 160RC and 60 pounds of brass terminal goodness! Ignore the other batts, they jumped in and crashed the party LOL.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow. I totally missed this. Lately I just check out the build threads section. most of the time. Nice work. 

The innards on those GZ amps are teh sex. 

Still thinking of switching out the midbasses?

Jay


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Wow. I totally missed this. Lately I just check out the build threads section. most of the time. Nice work.
> 
> The innards on those GZ amps are teh sex.
> 
> ...


Yessir, the Morels are great, but just can't keep up with the rest of the components. Transient response on the tweets and midrange are just amazing and I think a pair of JL ZR800's will fit the bill nicely until GZ makes an 8'' driver.

I just can't say enough good things about this equipment, it's just plain awesome.

Thank you sir!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GLN305 said:


> Yessir, the Morels are great, but just can't keep up with the rest of the components. Transient response on the tweets and midrange are just amazing and I think a pair of JL ZR800's will fit the bill nicely until GZ makes an 8'' driver.
> 
> I just can't say enough good things about this equipment, it's just plain awesome.
> 
> Thank you sir!


Very interesting take on it. I have been thinking similar of my Morel mw265 drivers too. I started thinking about it when Casey (from Morel) mentioned that these drivers are home drivers and not designed to be free air. I had a few comments saying that my setup seemed to be lacking a little in the 80-160 Hz range so it has me thinking more on that. I think it is only a matter of time until my doors will get up close and personal with a set of Dyn mw182. The Morel's are nice but there is just something missing at times. Maybe Casey did have a point. I think your Morel's are very similar to mine.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

james2266 said:


> Very interesting take on it. I have been thinking similar of my Morel mw265 drivers too. I started thinking about it when Casey (from Morel) mentioned that these drivers are home drivers and not designed to be free air. I had a few comments saying that my setup seemed to be lacking a little in the 80-160 Hz range so it has me thinking more on that. I think it is only a matter of time until my doors will get up close and personal with a set of Dyn mw182. The Morel's are nice but there is just something missing at times. Maybe Casey did have a point. I think your Morel's are very similar to mine.


I don't have anything missing from them, they are sound sluggish relative to the rest of the speakers. I'm sure in an enclosure they would do great, but IB they are lacking.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GLN305 said:


> I don't have anything missing from them, they are sound sluggish relative to the rest of the speakers. I'm sure in an enclosure they would do great, but IB they are lacking.


'sluggish'? Hmm, like they are too slow or just lacking output there? Mine are definitely not showing any speed related issues. They seem a little lacking in output if anything. It still could be a tuning issue however too. Casey's comments really took me off guard as I always thought a driver's ability to perform ib was related to its qts mainly and the mw265 has an almost ideal qts for ib. I don't know enough about the innards of drivers to know if there is something else that makes these more needing of an enclosure. When I compare TS parameters between my mw265 and the mw182, they look very similar in pretty much every aspect however I have been told that the Dyn mw182 was specifically designed for an ib in door installation.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

james2266 said:


> 'sluggish'? Hmm, like they are too slow or just lacking output there? Mine are definitely not showing any speed related issues. They seem a little lacking in output if anything. It still could be a tuning issue however too. Casey's comments really took me off guard as I always thought a driver's ability to perform ib was related to its qts mainly and the mw265 has an almost ideal qts for ib. I don't know enough about the innards of drivers to know if there is something else that makes these more needing of an enclosure. When I compare TS parameters between my mw265 and the mw182, they look very similar in pretty much every aspect however I have been told that the Dyn mw182 was specifically designed for an ib in door installation.


Output is absolutely no issue. Muddy is probably a better description. Could be due to them being in a door or just simply being NOS drivers. I've run the DYN 182 and it is a better driver IMO


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GLN305 said:


> Output is absolutely no issue. Muddy is probably a better description. Could be due to them being in a door or just simply being NOS drivers. I've run the DYN 182 and it is a better driver IMO


I should hope so for about 4x the cost. I've heard them in person now and I tend to agree with you fully. They were in Jon's Magic Bus tho and I'm sure he can make alot of large midbass drivers sound awesome in his well constructed door enclosures. I really was hoping to also hear them running ib in a set of doors but that guy didn't show at the so Cal gtg for some reason.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

GLN305 said:


> So, I wasn't thrilled with the blue vinyl I put on the sails yesterday and then when I pulled out in the sun today I noticed the vinyl had "stretch marks" that only showed in the sun, but they were damn ugly. I made a trip to the fabric store and found a black vinyl that has a finish that mimicks the xB's interior texture. I snagged a couple yards of that and re-covered them. I am VERY happy with the results. I also got a start on the pillars, glass is curing as you read this.


What brand resin are you using for your tweeter pods and a-pillars? Did you use any bondo as well? Looks great!!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

crxsir121 said:


> What brand resin are you using for your tweeter pods and a-pillars? Did you use any bondo as well? Looks great!!!


I used 3M resin from WalMart and Rage Gold to smooth it out. Thanks! They may be made fancier in the future.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Yessir, the Morels are great, but just can't keep up with the rest of the components. Transient response on the tweets and midrange are just amazing and I think a pair of JL ZR800's will fit the bill nicely until GZ makes an 8'' driver.
> 
> I just can't say enough good things about this equipment, it's just plain awesome.
> 
> Thank you sir!


Hey you could always do the reference 7"









or just the 6.5" plutonium mid bass from this set.









I will be going with the 3 way plutonium set passive to start. then active when the new processor comes out.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

customaudioman said:


> Hey you could always do the reference 7"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I considered the refs, but my pockets aren't that deep with everything else I may have going on very soon. The 6.5'' out of that set would rock, but I really want an 8'' midbass.

I don't need to say anything about the Plutonium set, they say everything for themselves.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I here you on the deep pocket part for the reference set lol. Im sure the plutonium's will get it done for me. I'm also going to run 2 of the hydrogen 30x subs sealed. what the heck, I'm going to throw 4,000 watt plutonium mono on them. maybe the uranium amps on the components. If I wasn't working on a forged engine and twin turbo setup on my challenger. Then everything would be plutonium reference. 

Meet the future HDP-1000R 1,000 RWHP Oh yeah!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Did some additional work on the front doors. There is a layer of CLD under there, I swear! I took a pic but it was so blurry it could be the door panel or a picture of the moon. So, there is a layer of CLD and a layer of the recycled denim based radiant barrier glued to each panel. This helped....it helped alot!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Where did you find the thinner denim insulation? Did you have to order online?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Where did you find the thinner denim insulation? Did you have to order online?


Sorry, been at a meet in NC all weekend. The radiant barrier I used is this:

UltraTouch 48 in. x 24 ft. Radiant Barrier-30000-11424 at The Home Depot

It's about 3/8'' thick and very easy to cut with scissors and the foil stays on very well, so gluing it down is simple. I used black, hi-temp hot glue I bought off of Amazon.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey I thought that I would post it on here. I was finally able to demo the Xb at the NC GTG and boy was it amazing. Your stage and imaging was very impressionable. I especially like those tweeter mounts in sails, its just like the ones I want to build for my CDT ES-02 mid/tweets. I look forward to see what other changes will happen by the time the next GTG occurs.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Rain said:


> Hey I thought that I would post it on here. I was finally able to demo the Xb at the NC GTG and boy was it amazing. Your stage and imaging was very impressionable. I especially like those tweeter mounts in sails, its just like the ones I want to build for my CDT ES-02 mid/tweets. I look forward to see what other changes will happen by the time the next GTG occurs.


Thank you sir! I'm glad you enjoyed listening, I kept asking people if they could find issues with it and there was very little that anyone said, so I guess I am headed in the right direction. One thing I realized after the meet is that I have not use a single band of EQ on the tweets!

I wish I had the opportunity to listen to yours, but there were so many cars and people LOL.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Its alright, I'll make sure you get a sit in on the next GTG. As for yours, there really ain't negative to it. The sound was great (Up and Centered). For me, it could have used more punch in the midbass but some things are just personal preference. Your mids and tweets were really nice, and if you aren't EQing the tweets yet and they are there then thats where craftmanship comes into play. You placed them and angled then just right to not require EQ adjusting. Over all, its a great sounding ride.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Rain said:


> Its alright, I'll make sure you get a sit in on the next GTG. As for yours, there really ain't negative to it. The sound was great (Up and Centered). For me, it could have used more punch in the midbass but some things are just personal preference. Your mids and tweets were really nice, and if you aren't EQing the tweets yet and they are there then thats where craftmanship comes into play. You placed them and angled then just right to not require EQ adjusting. Over all, its a great sounding ride.


I look forward to hearing it at the next meet. Hopefully everyone's cars get better for the next go-round. The never ending battle to get better!!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Sweet install. I especially like the looks of the amps.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Chaos said:


> Sweet install. I especially like the looks of the amps.


Thank you sir! They are sexay!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

So where are those new 8" Etons at?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> So where are those new 8" Etons at?


8 inch Eton's? YOu have peaked my interest sir. Are you referring to some new GZ offering or some new Eton model possibly?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

james2266 said:


> 8 inch Eton's? YOu have peaked my interest sir. Are you referring to some new GZ offering or some new Eton model possibly?


Not a GZ model. I know he was changing out the Morels for something alittle more stout.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmm, might have to go visit Solen and see what Eton has available in the 8 inch range. Probably too deep for my doors tho.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> So where are those new 8" Etons at?


Sitting on my desk right next to me....


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

james2266 said:


> 8 inch Eton's? YOu have peaked my interest sir. Are you referring to some new GZ offering or some new Eton model possibly?



http://www.solen.ca/pdf/eton/8_472_32Hex.pdf

That's the new victim....


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

james2266 said:


> Hmm, might have to go visit Solen and see what Eton has available in the 8 inch range. Probably too deep for my doors tho.


My guess is most of them will be.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

GLN305 said:


> My guess is most of them will be.


Yep, by about an inch or so too deep. Yes, true but the mw182 and the illusion C8 fit the bill. In time one will likely be in my doors. Most likely the earlier one.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

HDPE made it here so I cut my rings for the Etons. I am using 3/4'' HDPE and 10-32 stainless machine screws.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I likes those screws. What do they actually look like and where can we get some? Been looking for something like that for a while now.


----------



## naresh (Dec 8, 2013)

Gln where did you ground your amp in the trunk. I don't see any good grounding location in my 2011 xb.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Rain said:


> I likes those screws. What do they actually look like and where can we get some? Been looking for something like that for a while now.


Lowes and Home Depot both stock them in their "specialty" hardware drawers.

Just an example:
Shop The Hillman Group 5/16-in-18 x 1-1/2-in Stainless Steel Allen-Drive Socket Cap Screw at Lowes.com


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

naresh said:


> Gln where did you ground your amp in the trunk. I don't see any good grounding location in my 2011 xb.


There are a couple welded factory ground stud locations that I used. There is one on the driver's side and a couple behind the panels on both sides.


----------



## naresh (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Glenn did you use nutsetters or just drilled them into the HDPE?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Rain said:


> Glenn did you use nutsetters or just drilled them into the HDPE?


I drilled holes, then tapped a 10-32 thread into the HDPE.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice work Glenn!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

customaudioman said:


> Nice work Glenn!


Thank you sir!


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Glenn, will you compete in the College Station meet in June? They are offering some nice prize money and the list of competitors and judges is stellar. Would also give us a chance to hear your car.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> Glenn, will you compete in the College Station meet in June? They are offering some nice prize money and the list of competitors and judges is stellar. Would also give us a chance to hear your car.


Probably not, but I may be at Texas Heat Wave.....hopefully.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

car is looking great
if you are gonna make the austin event let me now. as I may be able to make that one as well


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

how deep mounting are those Eton's?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

splaudiohz said:


> how deep mounting are those Eton's?


http://www.solen.ca/pdf/eton/8_472_32Hex.pdf


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

jode1967 said:


> car is looking great
> if you are gonna make the austin event let me now. as I may be able to make that one as well


There is a chance I will make Texas Heat Wave, would love to meet up with some locals.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Kenwood DDX5901HD in the dash now, muuuuuuch better!!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I like the look of the 590. I have the 771 and I love it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Man Glenn, that is really nice looking.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Rain said:


> I like the look of the 590. I have the 771 and I love it.


I'll definitely give some input on functionality and how I like it, but so far it's awesome!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Man Glenn, that is really nice looking.


Thanks! It took me a while to pick a DD head unit I liked and functions as I want it to.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I have to say just based on looks alone, I would rate it a 10. I'm hoping that it will exceed your expectations.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Probably not, but I may be at Texas Heat Wave.....hopefully.


Excellent! Looking forward to hearing your car and seeing up close the immaculate quality of your install. What do you plan to do with the MW220s?


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Kenwood DDX5901HD in the dash now, muuuuuuch better!!


That Kenwood HU has time alignment!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> Excellent! Looking forward to hearing your car and seeing up close the immaculate quality of your install. What do you plan to do with the MW220s?


Just gonna sell them. I hope my plans work out to make the show. It's a really long drive!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Spill the beans already.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Ooh... update time! UPDATE TIME!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Spill the beans already.


No bean spillage yet...gotta do it with pics LOL


----------



## fullergoku (Jun 21, 2009)

We want pics!! We want pics!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

GLN305 said:


> No bean spillage yet...gotta do it with pics LOL


I've got lots of pics.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I've got lots of pics.


No bean spilling, noooooooooooooo


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

....and just what every SQ guys needs.

Pair of GZ Nuclear 15's and 4kW of Plutonium goodness!!

Scott and Brandon....and UPS....deliver again!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Glad everything made it safely. I'll stay tuned for the rebuild, and pics of whatever you do to the Dakota. I'm sure those subs will give you the SPL you're after.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Glad everything made it safely. I'll stay tuned for the rebuild, and pics of whatever you do to the Dakota. I'm sure those subs will give you the SPL you're after.


They'll either give me the SPL I want or tear the xB apart! LOL


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

**** just got real in here. Your previous SPL life is causing all kinds of problems around town. I think I finally decided to cut into the bed and I partially blame you.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

There's where the SQ was hiding.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice! Not what I was expecting. I look forward to seeing the continuation of your build.


----------



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)

You're gonna essque the hell out of them


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't do it to um glen. lol nice, I will be going with the same amp in the challenger.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to admit, I am a basshead with a taste for SQ. Thank god for remote level control knobs! LOL


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Moar Partzz


----------



## The Natural (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice Glen...I would love to hear this when the new equipment is in use and listen to a couple of my favorite bass heavy SQ tracks.

Basshead with a taste for SQ...

Does this mean that I shouldn't be ashamed of my desire to hear a sealed wall of 8 to 12 SI MkIV 12" flat subs powered by a JBL Crown a6000GTi or two? Two or four US Amps USA-2000 amps would do the trick as well. After all...we do need those cannon shots to sound and feel realistic! :thumbsup:


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

interested to hear it as well. Any plan to send more power to the front stage too?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

The Natural said:


> Nice Glen...I would love to hear this when the new equipment is in use and listen to a couple of my favorite bass heavy SQ tracks.
> 
> Basshead with a taste for SQ...
> 
> Does this mean that I shouldn't be ashamed of my desire to hear a sealed wall of 8 to 12 SI MkIV 12" flat subs powered by a JBL Crown a6000GTi or two? Two or four US Amps USA-2000 amps would do the trick as well. After all...we do need those cannon shots to sound and feel realistic! :thumbsup:


I can't see a flaw in your logic at all, everything is better in larger quantities!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

casey said:


> interested to hear it as well. Any plan to send more power to the front stage too?


No, the front stage isn't going to receive any more power, I just really love a nice bottom end....and really, who doesn't hehe.


----------



## fullergoku (Jun 21, 2009)

GLN305 said:


> No, the front stage isn't going to receive any more power, I just really love a nice bottom end....and really, who doesn't hehe.


I'd have to agree everyone Loves a nice bottom end!!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

So you got a 3sixty.3, its an awesome DSP. I got the same one in my truck and I'm loving it.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Rain said:


> So you got a 3sixty.3, its an awesome DSP. I got the same one in my truck and I'm loving it.


I know quite a few people happy with it. Ultimately it will go in the wife's car once the new GZ processor comes out, but until then I get to have my grubby fingers all over it LOL


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

jeez glenn.

cant wait to to see this get done.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

req said:


> jeez glenn.
> 
> cant wait to to see this get done.


Me too! I look forward to some pipe organ music!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

And now I can power this huge amp!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

How did I miss this thread?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> How did I miss this thread?


No idea, but you got here just in time to see my DIY subwoofer enclosure kit:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

woot woot!!

so do you have a CNC hiding somewhere too? lol.

this should be good


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

req said:


> woot woot!!
> 
> so do you have a CNC hiding somewhere too? lol.
> 
> this should be good


Not yet.....hehe


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

as always, I'm looking forward to what you have in store.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

GLN305 said:


>


Good grief!!!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Where do you get this birch? My HDs and Lowes don't have anything but MDF.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Glen I'm sure this was asked, But how do you like these subs and how much power are you pushing in to them?


----------



## dgr932 (Mar 31, 2011)

GLN305 said:


> And now I can power this huge amp!
> 
> Great progress on the build BTW.
> nice alternator. let me know your opinion of it once installed. I am highly considering a mechman ALTERNATOR for my Nissan.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> as always, I'm looking forward to what you have in store.


I hope I can make you proud!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> Where do you get this birch? My HDs and Lowes don't have anything but MDF.


Both my Home Depot here in Newport News, VA and when I lived in San Antonio and Austin, TX had all types of higher end plywoods. Maybe see if they can order it for you, should be free ship-to-store


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> Glen I'm sure this was asked, But how do you like these subs and how much power are you pushing in to them?


I haven't installed them yet and they will be getting around 1200 RMS each. I'll get some reviews up once I get them installed.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> Good grief!!!


Yessir, I still think that when I look at this stuff LOL


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

dgr932 said:


> GLN305 said:
> 
> 
> > And now I can power this huge amp!
> ...


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sub enclosure kit is moving along.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Solid work!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice. Can't wait to see all the new gear installed.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

REGULARCAB said:


> Solid work!


Thanks!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Nice. Can't wait to see all the new gear installed.


You too, eh? This equipment is awesome and a blast to own. Been a long time since I've had anything I enjoyed this much.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Your workmanship is impeccable, as always.


----------



## fullergoku (Jun 21, 2009)

Man I may need to take a ride to Va to have a look and listen soon!!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> Your workmanship is impeccable, as always.


Thanks man!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

fullergoku said:


> Man I may need to take a ride to Va to have a look and listen soon!!!


C'mon up, just wait until after this tropical storm runs through LOL


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Omg poor xB!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

SICK!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

What is going in the cutouts on the facia?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> What is going in the cutouts on the facia?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Got some work done...all MDF and CA glue.


----------



## fullergoku (Jun 21, 2009)

Damn just when you think it can't get better!! It does!!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

fullergoku said:


> Damn just when you think it can't get better!! It does!!!


Thanks man, really trying to do this equipment justice.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I hope you have an adjustable suspension, else I see squats in your future...

You are seriously packing it in back there.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking good. 

Easy enough to order a set if higher spring rate coils.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeves said:


> I hope you have an adjustable suspension, else I see squats in your future...
> 
> You are seriously packing it in back there.


It's getting bagged, but as it is, it will sit even with all the weight back there. Drop kit I have on it leaves the back high as hell LOL


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

nice work.... that's one hell of a transformation from page 1 to page 14....


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

quietfly said:


> nice work.... that's one hell of a transformation from page 1 to page 14....


Thank you sir! Yeah, things changed alot when we bought a small truck to use for hauling stuff. The xB no longer had to be the "cargo wagon" lol


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

i'm interested to see what type of output you'll get out of that setup, any guesses? (in db's)


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

That is really looking GREAT!!!!! imp::bowdown::bowdown::thumbsup:


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

quietfly said:


> i'm interested to see what type of output you'll get out of that setup, any guesses? (in db's)


Hard to guess. I'v never seen anyone orient the subs/port like this in an xB and compete in an SPL competition. Of course my tuning of 33 Hz isn't ideal for SPL either. I just love when I put in Techmaster PEB and the low, low stuff is effortless.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> That is really looking GREAT!!!!! imp::bowdown::bowdown::thumbsup:


Thanks man!! I hope I can finish it before the fall meet LOL


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

does the rear trim and molding have any buzzing issues?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

quietfly said:


> does the rear trim and molding have any buzzing issues?


No idea, haven't installed anything to make it buzz yet.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Time for wiring and upholstery!!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

looks great


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> looks great


Thank you sir. It kinda reminds me of the "stealth chopper" build on American Choppers LOL


----------



## littlemissGTO (May 23, 2013)

Good gravy Glenn! The layout looks great.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Wow lol I bet you are hitting 150 db with this system  like I said before poor xB


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

I've already said it but I'll say it again, excellent looking install.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> Wow lol I bet you are hitting 150 db with this system  like I said before poor xB


Got it fired up today and I gotta say...poor xB LOL


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I've already said it but I'll say it again, excellent looking install.


Thank you sir! I gotta spend some time breaking these subs in, they are TIGHT.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looking great!!!!


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh wow. Poor Scion is right. What kind of SPL are you going for? Your wiring looks perfect (as usual).

When the subs are on, does it look something is trying to escape from the back?



GLN305 said:


>


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> Oh wow. Poor Scion is right. What kind of SPL are you going for? Your wiring looks perfect (as usual).
> 
> When the subs are on, does it look something is trying to escape from the back?


Escape, kinda....cracked out ape trying to beat its way out is more like it. As far as SPL, I wasn't aiming for high numbers, just effortless low end with the ability to get loud.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> cracked out ape trying to beat its way out


LOL That is a description I'm still imagining!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome glenn!

at least im not the only one around here who likes effortless large ultra low frequency transducers


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Glenn, nice update on your ride. Reminds me all the hard work I put into building my sub and amp enclosure. Looking forward to hearing it at the Fall GTG.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Glen, sick work bro. It came out sweet. You have to bring it soon when I open up shop.
I haven't decided on subs yet for the Challenger. These look pretty beefy!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

customaudioman said:


> Glen, sick work bro. It came out sweet. You have to bring it soon when I open up shop.
> I haven't decided on subs yet for the Challenger. These look pretty beefy!


Thanks man! These subs are plenty beefy and I'll definitely make it your way after you get moved and opened up.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You sir have just made me jealous lol.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice pick up! Will you continue to use a dedicated DSP?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Nice pick up! Will you continue to use a dedicated DSP?


No sir, I have grown tired of pulling out a laptop to make changes.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Soooooo Hot. Want to touch the P-Ninety...

Nine.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow so no more external dsp for you huh? Can't wait to see what it looks like in your dash sir...


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Wow so no more external dsp for you huh? Can't wait to see what it looks like in your dash sir...


I ordered the American International kit, which is a really nice kit. Should look good in there.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That's going to look so sharp, and sound so sweet.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice! I ordered one when I started my build but ended up sending it back before ever installing it. I wish I would have kept it because I hate using the laptop too.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> Very nice! I ordered one when I started my build but ended up sending it back before ever installing it. I wish I would have kept it because I hate using the laptop too.


I'm really excited about it. Having to use a laptop took all the joy out of my stereo for me. I like to make small tweaks and that taking 15 minutes kinda bites.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Your other option was an alpine h800 with rux. Just sayin 
That's what's going in my Tahoe.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Golden Ear said:


> Your other option was an alpine h800 with rux. Just sayin
> That's what's going in my Tahoe.


and in my Lexus too. Works great


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> No sir, I have grown tired of pulling out a laptop to make changes.


I'm in the same boat, lol.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

Sexy upgrades man. Cain't wait to hear it in person.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> Your other option was an alpine h800 with rux. Just sayin
> That's what's going in my Tahoe.


My only issue with the h800 option is I had a double DIN head unit and no place to mount the controller at all. I couldn't even find a good spot to fab something for the controller. 99 looks great too.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I never claim to be a photographer LOL.

Here are some more progress pics:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The updates look fantastic Glenn - I'm really looking forward to hearing this vehicle in November


----------



## steggie (Aug 20, 2014)

Where the big boy subs go?

Updates look great also!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks fellas, for some reason I didn't get a notice that someone replied to this. I am working on the sub box now, templates are pretty much done. Expect some pics in the near future.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

BUMP!! Finally got to hear Glenns new sub system at the n.c. meet this past weekend. Have to say the bass response was rediculous! I've heard loud spl levels at bass many times before, but this was different.......very tight and defined even when he ripped the bass knob off the dash........very impressive Glenn. That amp has some major power! The nice thing was how when you dialed it back it blended real nice with the gz front end as well.......looking forward to my next demo my friend!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

So I have slacked big time in updating this thread, so I'll let the pics talk.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That turned out nice, must have been a pain to carpet with no seams...unless the carpet you used hid them well.

Jay


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> That turned out nice, must have been a pain to carpet with no seams...unless the carpet you used hid them well.
> 
> Jay


Thank you! The rear and bottom are not carpeted, but the rest is one single piece. It did take some pulling and cussing, but it got done LOL.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice, Glenn! Got any shots of it in the dark with the neon lights on?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> Very nice, Glenn! Got any shots of it in the dark with the neon lights on?


No, I had to abandon the trim piece I showed, it didn't look right and allowing the amps to be revealed more was the better choice. I will get some lighting in it after the holidays. Thanks!!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Was there a major change going from ported to sealed with these 15's?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

GLN305 said:


> No, I had to abandon the trim piece I showed, it didn't look right and allowing the amps to be revealed more was the better choice. I will get some lighting in it after the holidays. Thanks!!


Cool. Can't wait to see it


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bluenote said:


> Was there a major change going from ported to sealed with these 15's?


Besides not being as loud, they sound better IMO. These subs are extremely low distortion and sound really, really nice. Better than I expected and my expectations were very high.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> Cool. Can't wait to see it


Me too LOL, curious how I am going to do it and make it look nice.


----------

